# Help me to set a fair price for my old pc



## Vinaydk23 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi guys, I am planning on getting a new laptop and hence selling my old pc, below are the specs.

Intel DH87MC mobo - 3 years old

Intel I5 4440 processor

Hardisk - WD 250gb - 3 years old 

Case - Cooler master - costed me around 5.5k 3 years old

Ram - Corsair 8Gb DDR 3 - 3 years old 

GTX 650 - 3 years old 

Seagate barracuda 1tb hardisk brought an week ago in Amazon for 3k

Corsair vs 600 brought an week ago in Amazon for 3.4k

Corsair 8GB DDR3 stick brought an week ago in Amazon for 3.5k


dell s2240l monitor

All the parts are in mint condition since I didn't use the pc almost for 1.5 years 

Please help me with the pricing, Thank you.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2021)

20-25k (highly optimistic estimate)

realistically: 15-18k


----------



## Vinaydk23 (Nov 5, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> 20-25k (highly optimistic estimate)
> 
> realistically: 15-18k


Hi thanks for the suggestion also do you think I can sell the GPU and monitor seperately for 5k ? Since I got an offer for the whole specs excluding the GPU and monitor for 20k


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2021)

yes i think you can....if someone is willing to buy it for 20k then sell it asap.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2021)

you can get around 3-4k for that gpu due to the ongoing cryptomining crisis for which prices of all gpus are grossly inflated.

and the monitor should fetch around 3.5k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2021)

Seriously doubt about the parts being "3 year old"
*www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/pr...r-6m-cache-up-to-3-30-ghz/specifications.html8 year old

*www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-650.c8949 year old

Just because OP might've bought them 3 years ago doesn't means the parts are actually 3 years old.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2021)

~20k


----------

